# Other Pythons > Morelia >  My new Bredli

## Firemaniv

I went to firexpo this past weekend. I have been wanting to get a carpet and was leaning towards a jungle/diamond mix. The show did not have much in the way of carpets. I finally checked out this female and decided to get her instead. I think i made an awesome decision. She is in shed, had to ride around in my pocket to target, cracker barrel,  stay in the htel bathroom, and finally the 3 hour ride home. Although alitle shy, she has been curious and has not tried to strike. I got her from ahp exotics.

I am leaning towards naming her Evelyn.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-17-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-03-2015),_Fraido_ (05-08-2016),Gio (09-18-2014),Megg (07-04-2015),Mike17 (03-26-2017),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014),Stewart_Reptiles (01-02-2016)

----------


## myztic24

Very nice

----------


## AlexisFitzy

What a pretty girl  :Smile:  I like the name Evelyn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

I am going to offer food tomorrow and see what happens. I can't. Wait to she how she looks after her shed. I wanted a name to go along with her having the markings on her face that reminds me of a skull. My wife suggested Evelyn from He-man.

----------

BigLou3 (08-23-2016),MurrayExotics (05-08-2016)

----------


## Firemaniv

Success of feeding today. I offered the first mouse and she was hesitant at first till she figured out what it was. She ate that one kind of slower than i thought she would. I offerd a second and she snatched that one like a fat kid taking candy!

I wanted to try a rat but no one had any rat pups sized for her. I will order some but i have read that it can be a pain to switch a carpet from mice to rats so if you have any advice on doing so please share.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Tigerhawk

First of all congrats on your find. Get you a frozen rat thaw it out and rub the mouse a little,with it before you feed it to the snake. Try increasing the amount of scent of the rat you put on the mouse. Until she gets use to the smell and then you should be able to switch her over. This has worked for me with mouse eating ball pythons in the past.

----------


## myztic24

Very nice

----------


## Firemaniv

I gave her the 2nd mouse and then had to go get kids from school. I took her floor hide out so when i got back she was perched on her branch. I will have to get a pic. A facebook member of a carpet python group i am in said that her bredli had no trouble switching from mice to rats. I think i will order them and start just offering them and see what happens and go from there.

----------


## myztic24

My carpet is a garbage disposal lol she will eat anything you put in there but i feed live

----------


## Firemaniv

I hope mine will be too. I feed frozen/thawed and that is what Evelyn took today. The breeder does frozen. He had a male bredli for like $100 because he was being a pain and still only took live. 

Since she is still a juvie, i am going to do a 5 day feed cycle for a while.
Here is her on the branch still now after she was feed this am.

----------

Gio (09-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Gio

OK,, Now we're talking! 

I remember you wanting one of these and you did it right!

I like the Bredli choice. They get big, and thick.

Carpets can take HUGE meals, and there are a few well know breeders who will push the limits with no worries.

I have a 1 year plus coastal/jungle or coastal/diamond. I started her on rat fuzzies, then moved to small rats, and the other day she took a medium rat that the royal refused.

I will not always use the larger sizes, but they can and will take something easily 3 times their girth. I also would not push it until you have a well established, settled animal. I know it's not your first rodeo so you'll be up to speed quickly.

I highly recommend THE COMPLETE CARPET PYTHON. Nick Mutton and Justin Julander authored it and it's one of the best in the "Complete" series of snake books.

I want to hear how this compares to your Brooksi for activity and display purposes.

I'm stoked for you.

ENJOY!!!

----------


## Firemaniv

If fed the brooks today an actually just had to set the fuzzy down so he could find it by smell cuz it was freaking him out with me holding it. He is bout blind as a bat due to shedding. He still hides but i have seen him out a few times during the night and day. I think adding the fake plants helped out. He loves his paper towel tubes and is just about all the time in one.

Evelyn had been in the hide til today. I had the hide out while feeding so she perched afterwards. I had to feed and run. I had to pick up kids so when i saw that she had the second mouse and was going good i left. 

I hope to build an enclosure and plan on going hunting for a corner funtiure piece to turn into the enclosue. I might see if i can make it multi funtional as well. 
Of all the pics and snakes that i have seen at shows, carpets are a "hey look at me" snake. I think my brooks will not be this way for a long while since he is still so young.

----------


## Alicia

Love bredli! That's great, cograts on the pickup.

Also, seriously, just feed her a large-ish every seven days. The carpet complex in general is very efficient with the noms. (And I second picking up the Complete Carpet Python, it is a fantastic book.)

----------

Gio (09-19-2014)

----------


## Gio

One really cool thing you have going, is the fact you have the Brooksi which is a diurnal snake, the royal which is nocturnal, and the carpet which is nocturnal, but somewhat active during the day at some points.

Great collection of 3 IMO!

----------

_Firemaniv_ (09-19-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

I have been waiting all week to hold Evelyn. Luckly I worked every day but Thursday( 5, 24 hour shifts!) so that helped out. I got home today to find a COMPLETE shed. After tending to my other 2, i got her out. She is still shy but is all over place and checking things out.

----------

Gio (09-21-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Gio

Love it!

Those colors will get better with age too!

----------


## Firemaniv

I need to get some pics with my wife's camera. The one on my tablet does not do her justice. He reds are almost a bronze color to me and as you get closer to her tail it darkens to black.

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn has been coming out of her hide and staying out. She has been on her branch often. I broke out the wife's camera and got a pic and then one for feeding while holding onto her branch. She is still pretty shy though.

----------

Gio (10-02-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

I got some adjustable rods to add some more climbing surface for evelyn. Plus i wanted to provide more that was not directly underthe heat lamp. Apparently, the new rods are a hit. I put 2 next to each other since they are small.

I think she hissedat me yesterday when i got her out but she did not try and strike.

Today will be the first try to feed her with rat pups too.

----------

Gio (10-02-2014)

----------


## Gio

> I got some adjustable rods to add some more climbing surface for evelyn. Plus i wanted to provide more that was not directly underthe heat lamp. Apparently, the new rods are a hit. I put 2 next to each other since they are small.
> 
> I think she hissedat me yesterday when i got her out but she did not try and strike.
> 
> Today will be the first try to feed her with rat pups too.


Can't let this thread die. Things are looking good! It's one of the more entertaining species of snakes IMO. I love the fact they climb and perch but have no issues being on the ground either. 

Excellent display animals, beautiful colors and patterns and a nice size.

I really like these and you've got a beauty!

Keep in mind these guys can take larger meals. Mine is on small rats, and has taken a medium at just under 1.5 years old. You'll be up to smalls soon I'll bet.

----------


## Firemaniv

> Can't let this thread die. Things are looking good! It's one of the more entertaining species of snakes IMO. I love the fact they climb and perch but have no issues being on the ground either. 
> 
> Excellent display animals, beautiful colors and patterns and a nice size.
> 
> I really like these and you've got a beauty!
> 
> Keep in mind these guys can take larger meals. Mine is on small rats, and has taken a medium at just under 1.5 years old. You'll be up to smalls soon I'll bet.


I post to myself if i have to lol.



> Can't let this thread die. Things are looking good! It's one of the more entertaining species of snakes IMO. I love the fact they climb and perch but have no issues being on the ground either. 
> 
> Excellent display animals, beautiful colors and patterns and a nice size.
> 
> I really like these and you've got a beauty!
> 
> Keep in mind these guys can take larger meals. Mine is on small rats, and has taken a medium at just under 1.5 years old. You'll be up to smalls soon I'll bet.


I will post to myself if i have to lol. She took her rat pup today and ate it hanging with no trouble at all. I am happy that i hopefully did not or will have any feeding trouble.

----------

Gio (10-02-2014)

----------


## Gio

I've had a few posts where I'm my biggest fan too LOL!

Yeah, I think once they are rolling, feeding issues are rare. The reptile store I frequent has 2 Bredli's and they are tanks. They are one of the larger Ssp of carpet, and seem to like to chow down.

Nice pictures. I'll bet you're excited every time you check on it!

And that shed really made the colors pop.

----------


## Firemaniv

Yea i have serpent withdrawls when i am at work (48 hour shift) and usually can not wait to ineract with the 3 that i have when i get home. I have to hold or do whatever with Evelyn last due her being quarantined.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Well I am a huge bredli fan they are my favorite species. Nice to see other Bredli lovers on this forum.  It seems like morelia do not get much love here. Bredli are so beautiful in my opinion.  Your set up looks really cool. I am in process in building  new enclosures for my pair. Let's see more pictures.

----------

_Firemaniv_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

> Well I am a huge bredli fan they are my favorite species. Nice to see other Bredli lovers on this forum.  It seems like morelia do not get much love here. Bredli are so beautiful in my opinion.  Your set up looks really cool. I am in process in building  new enclosures for my pair. Let's see more pictures.


I actually was leaning more towards getting a jungle /jungle diamond mix but when i got the green light from the boss, the selection at the fireepxo was limited. Not wanting to lose the chance for another snake i got the bredli instead. The species was on my list to get one day. I am happy it worked out the way that it did though because she is pretty awesome but still somewhat shy. The boss does not know yet that they get kind of big lol.

I think other subspecies of the morelia are represented here but no so much for the bredli i think or members are/have not been talking about them for some reason. I joined a couple of morelia facebook groups and they even have slower traffic and many members are from down under.

I am about to have a month off from work because my 3rd rugrat is due this month. So when i can emerge from the newborn sleep coma that they can cause i plan on working on figuring out the what, how, & where for a permanent enclosure for her.

----------


## Firemaniv

What, i am taking a bath here! (Do bredli's like to soak?)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I have never seen either of mine do this. That's not to say they haven't though.

----------


## Firemaniv

This is the first time i have seen her do this. My wife told me this is the 2nd or 3rd time she has seen her soak. Wheni can do day i will get her out to hold her and also check her out.

----------


## Gio

I'll check my carpet python book, but I believe I went through a chapter that stated one of the Ssp soaked and had a habit of eliminating it's waste in the water bowl.

Have you noticed any waste within a few days of the soaks?

My coastal has not been spotted fully soaking however one night she had her tail end in the bowl and the next day it was a toilet.

As a whole I don't think soaking is a typical behavior.

Check out temps and humidity in case something was accidentally adjusted.

If you suspect those damn mites, jump on the procedures to find and eliminate them.

----------


## Firemaniv

She has a  "present" for me when i get home from work like clock work. I feed her the day before my shift and when i get hole 2 days later it is waiting for pick up. She does not leave in her water bowel which is nice of her to do. Lol

----------


## Firemaniv

Yey for quarentine. I think Evelyn might have mites and that is why she is soaking. I have tried looking on her but she does not hold still so i checked her water bowel. I saw little black dots in the water so i take it that those are the mites. I read that they look like little flakes of pepper.

I go to work tomorrow so i plan on putting a larger water bowel in with her to make it easy for her to soak til i get home and can clean. I need to order some pam too.

----------


## Firemaniv

Cleaned Evelyn's home today to help with the mites. Found alot on the outside of her home on the card table that the enclosure sits on, kinda weird. That makes me wonder if the tank was the "infected" that brought the mites home. I had a feeling though that coming from a large event such as firexpo i would get my first case of mites. 

Evelyn got an olive oil tx and a bath while her home was bleached and then washed with dawn and hot water. Now we have super quarantine mode going on. Still waiting on the pam to arrive in the mail.

She has had a rough day and has actually went in her hide after roaming for a bit.

----------


## Firemaniv

Somebody is feeling better....

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I'm sure she will come through fine. Mites sick but it's nothing you can't beat. Good luck!

----------


## Tigerhawk

She looks great. Have you tried provent a mite. It works great for enclosures. Just follow the directions on the can. I use it on a monthly basis as a preventive for my collection.

----------


## Firemaniv

> She looks great. Have you tried provent a mite. It works great for enclosures. Just follow the directions on the can. I use it on a monthly basis as a preventive for my collection.


I wish i would have got a pic of her last night after this one was taken. She was really lounged out with her tail hanging down, part of her body under the heat lamp, and her head and neck stretched out like she is in the pic, lol.

Yea my can arrived in the mail the other day. I had already fed her the same day so i had to wait to use it when i got home from work. So Yesterday when i made it home from work, i changed her paper towels with ones that i had treated with pam. I also sprayed some on the table that her cage sits on since i found mites on it as well. 

Before I got Evelyn situated, i cleaned my bp's enclosure and I sprayed some for preventive measures. So far basic quarantine measures have kept the mites away from my  bp and brooks king. Now that i have some pam, i will use it for prevention as well.

----------


## myztic24

Very nice she is lookin awesome

----------

_Firemaniv_ (10-20-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

Here are 3 furniture pieces i have found and one will be come a enclosure for Evelyn. DIY time.

In other news i believe i have won the battle with the mites. I have not seen any dead ones lately on the paper towels. However she has not been perching like normal and has been in her hide. Also she would normally do her buisness a day or 2 after earing but now she is holding it in for some reason.
Temps and all are good.

----------

Sammiebob (11-05-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

I got the wood one with the glass. Evelyn is going to get a new home.

----------


## Firemaniv

" Hey,  what are you doing? How about a rat?" 
Mites are long gone and Evelyn is doing well. Most of the time she is hanging out on her bars.

----------

_Alicia_ (01-03-2015),Gio (01-01-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

I took Evelyn out in the yard to cruise around the other day.  She is now in shed and not happy. She struck me twice on the back of my hand, lol.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-16-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Looking good and growing like a weed.

----------


## myztic24

Gorgeous i bet it felt nice

----------


## Firemaniv

She finally shed and is in a better mood. I weighed her and she tipped the scale at 603g. Here are some pics of her perched with a full belly & a clean home.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

I got in the way of dinner!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Doesn't look to bad. I haven't ever been bitten by my Bredli I also do not want a full on feeding response bite from one. The muscles on the back of the head of my female look strong. How are you digging her? Also how is that enclosure coming? I am in process of building one myself.

----------


## Firemaniv

She realized she had me and let go which was worse than the bite. She is pretty cool.  I wish she was not a shy as she is but I think time will help with that. The enclosure is dragging along since I have to find time to work on it.

----------


## Gio

How big is she now? My coastal is about 5' 3" but still thin. She has eaten large rats which seem huge.

Your girl is growing fast!

----------


## Firemaniv

She was just over 600g the last time I weighed her and I think she is around 4 foot.  She grew bigger than I thought she was so she is getting 3-4 weaned rats so I can use them up and the order her some larger rats.

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn just had a good shed so it was time to be weighed. My flash blocked some of the numbers. Plus it was fun keeping her still to be weighed.  She tipped the scale at 1071g. It was also time to clean her apartment.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-15-2015)

----------


## pbyeerts

Wow!  She's gorgeous!  I had never heard of this type of Python.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

Thanks.  Bredli's are somewhat popular I think but not as popular as the other carpets. The first time I learned of a carpet was a person I know wanted me to see what was available at a repticon. He wanted a jungle and they had one. So I looked up info about carpets and from then I knew I wanted one.

----------

_pbyeerts_ (03-23-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn has a new coat and is growing like a wild fire.  I had to put her in a tote with a lid to weigh her.  She would not stay still in the open tub I normally use.  The scale reads 1284g.

It looks like all the overtime at work is about to end. I hope once my shift goes back to normal that I will try and hold her more often and get her new enclosure finished.

----------

Gio (06-29-2015),_Reinz_ (05-15-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great looking snake! I'm looking to add a jungle or diamond cross to my collection.

----------


## Firemaniv

I almost got a jungle diamond cross from this guy. http://www.mysticreptiles.com/morelia.html
I held one of his at the Daytona breeder expo. I knew that I was going to the firexpo in Orlando and held off.  I was hoping he was going to be there but he wasn't so I ended up getting Evelyn. 

The JD cross do look awesome and the one I held had a really good temperament.

----------


## Reinz

She looks great!

I hope you get to spend more time with her soon.

Thanks for the pictures!

----------

_Firemaniv_ (05-15-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> I almost got a jungle diamond cross from this guy. http://www.mysticreptiles.com/morelia.html
> I held one of his at the Daytona breeder expo. I knew that I was going to the firexpo in Orlando and held off.  I was hoping he was going to be there but he wasn't so I ended up getting Evelyn. 
> 
> The JD cross do look awesome and the one I held had a really good temperament.


Thanks for the link fire. He's got some nice looking animals on his site and good reviews on BOI. I'll definitely keep him in mind.

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn was move to new temporary quarters until I can finish her enclosure. This is my 120 gal aquarium that I recently shut down after 10 years of fish.  I made some lids to fit the top so that if I ever get fish again I can still use the tank. 

Evelyn has reallly been checking the new place out.  I thought she would go in the hide box for a bit but she has been hanging out on all above ground surfaces.

----------

_Reinz_ (06-29-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Nice setup!  You did great with the top.

She sure is a great looking Bredli. :Smile:

----------


## Gio

She looks great. How old is she,,,? I can't recall.

Also how long is she? She is one of the larger species and I'm just curious to know where she is in the length department.

She is a really nice looking animal, and a nice change up from the "typical" stuff like I have.

----------


## Firemaniv

Thanks about the lids. The right one gave me trouble because I tried to angle the corners. The left was not as bad and fits tight that I have to pry it open so that worked out so far. 

Evelyn is around 4 foot. I only do She is some where around 2 - 3 years old. I was told she was 18 months to 2 years old when I got her and that the seller had the info at home. He ended up not having the records which ticked me off. 

She got a rat today and is people watching from her stump.

----------

Gio (06-30-2015)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks about the lids. The right one gave me trouble because I tried to angle the corners. The left was not as bad and fits tight that I have to pry it open so that worked out so far. 
> 
> Evelyn is around 4 foot. I only do She is some where around 2 - 3 years old. I was told she was 18 months to 2 years old when I got her and that the seller had the info at home. He ended up not having the records which ticked me off. 
> 
> She got a rat today and is people watching from her stump.


She is really nice. I have a 2 year old coastal that is about 6 feet long. I feed her large rats, or the quail and chick equivalent. I suppose she eats every 3 weeks to a month when I use the larger prey. 

Your girl looks great and I hope you enjoy her as much as the others you have.

----------


## Firemaniv

I measured Evelyn today just to see.  She is around 5 1/2 ft.  It thought she was shorter but I was wrong.

----------

Gio (07-08-2015)

----------


## Gio

> I measured Evelyn today just to see.  She is around 5 1/2 ft.  It thought she was shorter but I was wrong.


They are a bit deceiving when they are light bodied and growing. My girl doesn't seem as long as my 3 year old boa constrictor, but she is by a bit now. 

I like the "somewhat" more slim build. They move a bit more graceful and tend not to knock your cage decor to bits when they decide to get groovy.

Although I just fed very heavy and she is giant right now.

----------

GhostRonin1224 (09-28-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

My feed schedule at the moment is I feed Evelyn every 5 days with a medium rat.  Now due to being at work so much,  sometimes skip a feed day because I run out of time trying to take care of stuff when I am off. I have always done the 5 day cycle if my snakes are juvenile.  So Evelyn and Pryor are feed every 5 days and my BP is once a week. 

I watched a animalbytes video yesterday where the caught 2 scrub pythons that had each eaten a chicken and if was funny seeing the long snake with that big of a food lump.  It looked like the had eaten a cinder block.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-08-2015)

----------


## Gio

> My feed schedule at the moment is I feed Evelyn every 5 days with a medium rat.  Now due to being at work so much,  sometimes skip a feed day because I run out of time trying to take care of stuff when I am off. I have always done the 5 day cycle if my snakes are juvenile.  So Evelyn and Pryor are feed every 5 days and my BP is once a week. 
> 
> I watched a animalbytes video yesterday where the caught 2 scrub pythons that had each eaten a chicken and if was funny seeing the long snake with that big of a food lump.  It looked like the had eaten a cinder block.


That's about what my girl looks like, a football in her middle.

I will feed very heavy once in a while, and then wait a month, maybe longer and feed a small item then wait another long bit.

I don't typically use a "schedule" but more of a feast or famine method with mixed prey type and different sizes.

I suspect she is in her growth spurt now and will not eat again until she is cleared out and has had a shed which could be into mid August.

I will not duplicate this last feeding however, it was a one time deal.

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn shed the other day so she was weighed. I though she would have been a little heavier but I since I have had missed a feeding  here and there due to work this is where she is at. 

I fed her after weighting her.  She cruised around for a little while after finishing her dinner. She kept ending up back where she ate the rat so I think she was wanting 2nds. I might treat her to 2 medium rats next time I feed her. 

Next time I am  going to put her in a bag to weigh her instead of the box.

----------

Gio (09-11-2015),_Reinz_ (07-25-2015)

----------


## Reinz

She looks great, enjoy the pics!

I really like your wood structures.  Good arrangement.

----------


## Firemaniv

> She looks great, enjoy the pics!
> 
> I really like your wood structures.  Good arrangement.


Thanks,  it was something I build quickly until I finish her permanent home. 

I guess dinner was on the dry side. Evelyn ended up eating half in her water bowl for her first rat. She looked like a wide mouth shark trying to swallow the rat and stay out of the water at the same time.  I also gave her a 2nd rat for this feeding.  She then went to her hot side hide so I think she was fat,  full and,  Happy.

----------

Gio (09-11-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's looking really good Fire. I like the cage setup too. She's got her own little jungle gym in there.  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

I love the water feeding!  Awesome

----------


## Firemaniv

I got a GoPro Hero 4 Silver the other day to film when I scuba dive and whatever else. I made a video on how I made the lids  for the 120 gal. aquarium that Evelyn is in.
https://youtu.be/Efv77TIurNA

While I was at work this weekend, I found the Lift & Turn Compression Latches that I have been looking for to be able to secure the lid. I need to call the company due to the thickness of my lids to see what will work but at least I found them. Plus, that means I can play with my gopro some more if I am able to make the latches work in securing the lids.

----------

GhostRonin1224 (09-06-2015)

----------


## Reinz

That lid worked out well!

----------

_Firemaniv_ (09-17-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

I installed the lift and turn compression latches on the lids for Evelyn's enclosure and they are awesome. 

Here is part 2,  https://youtu.be/Ug53gNa6-RU

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Nice video Fire.

----------

_Firemaniv_ (09-23-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn had a big day yesterday.  She went to repticon Jax. and completed shedding.  She had cleared up and was active but did not shed yet when I got home from work. I decided to take her and she had her shed half off when we got to the show.  I had her in a backpack that she seemed to like. She kept wanting to go back into the backpack but her tail would be out on my shoulder while I was walking around. 

She got her shed off and decided to come out to see what was going on. When she did this,  people right behind me let out a yelp with the appearance of a big snake coming out of my backpack!

She seemed to have a good time exploring and everyone that saw her asked questions about her. I wanted to get pics but I also had my 3 kids so I was not able to. 

Her current weight is now 2,193g. The pic has higher but that includes the box she is in. I was able to get her skin most of the way stretched out. The eye caps on the head are cool. 

For the last pic,  she was fed today and I had set her hide up on the board. She ate her rat then got I to her hid as it was,  lol.

----------

GhostRonin1224 (09-28-2015),Gio (09-27-2015),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (09-27-2015),_Reinz_ (09-30-2015)

----------


## Gio

How long is she now?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

What a pretty girl.

----------


## Firemaniv

Last time I measured her she was around 5.5ft. 

Some people at show would ask if she is a carpet and a couple asked if she was a jungle.  Only 1 person actually called her a Centralian.  I had to tell most that she was a bredli. Many seemed to kind of know what she is after I told them bredli.  I think a few might have gone home to see about adding 1 to the collection.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Way to be an ambassador for the breed Fire!

----------

_Firemaniv_ (09-28-2015)

----------


## Tigerhawk

That's so cool. We need more people to be interested in carpet pythons. Yours looks great.

----------

_Firemaniv_ (09-30-2015)

----------


## Reinz

> Way to be an ambassador for the breed Fire!


Good job!  :Good Job:

----------

_Firemaniv_ (09-30-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

So I feed Evelyn today and then she decides to be active after eating a medium sized rat. Oh and she has started to open her mouth and go after the rat now.  I guess she is expanding her capabilities to include lunging and striking. 
 
Now she has decided to stretch out. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (10-01-2015)

----------


## Reinz

See looks great!  

Good to see that she is expanding her hunting capabilities.

----------


## Firemaniv

They discovered each other. 

Visiting the new friend. 

It was really nice outside  today so we made the kids go out and play. I brought Evelyn out and stuck her on the baby swing frame. She apparently enjoyed the sunshine and how warm the Frame was because she just sat there. Later the tranquility was upset when I started swinging the baby in the swing. Evelyn started to look for a way down. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

----------

Aercadia (10-15-2015),Megg (10-15-2015),_Reinz_ (11-01-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Nice pics Fire. I realize that no matter how much I may want to, there's no way I can even have just one of every beautiful snake I see. I have to just learn to be happy with what I have and admire the others from afar.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Firemaniv_ (11-01-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

My M-I-L got this large roll of paper for the kids to color on. I think it is what newspaper is before print. I thought of this a few months ago and it has taken that long to create the Crayola masterpiece. It is suppose to be the area that bredli's come from with a few added rainbows and strange other critters.  But hey, it is suppose to be Australia where there are many strange critters. 

Today I got the kids to add their finishing touches and I filled in the canyon walls and sky.  Then just now I finished getting it taped to Evelyn's enclosure. The paper sucks to color on and tears easy but it turned out. 

My heat lamp is off for the photo op. 


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (11-01-2015)

----------


## Reinz

That is really cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Firemaniv

I knew I should have done this sooner! Normally Evelyn goes between her bars and her hids. Since I put the paper up, she has been hanging out on her boards.  She is there still now after being feed. 

It seems too that she has been checking out the scenes colored on the paper. I think she likes the rainbow. 

Still there after her dinner


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (11-05-2015)

----------


## Reinz

She appreciates fine art!  :Smile:

----------


## Firemaniv

I thought Evelyn was in shed even though she ate her rat the other day and I never saw her eyes glazed over.  She had a perfect shed that I found today.  I broke out the scale and Wow.  2100 to 2900 grams.   I may need to also find a new way to weigh her lol. I might see how long she is now if I get a moment to attempt to measure her.  It is also time to get her some new hides so that she does not look like a square turtle.

----------

Gio (12-19-2015)

----------


## Reinz

She looks good.

My younger Coastals recently shed.  Neither one got cloudy eyes. The only reason I knew that they were going into shed is because their skin got darker and they both acted dead to the world for almost a week.

Now my older Coastal, Lizzy, always get milky Zombie eyes.  As seen below.



Her eyes are actually more cloudy than it looks due to direct light shining in her eyes.

----------

Gio (12-19-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl Evelyn is looking fit and trim there Fire. I like her perches too. Which size RBI hides are those?

----------


## Gio

Looking good!

Both of you guys have some nice looking snakes. 

I am curious to see what Evelyn's length is.

My coastal/most likely jungle is a touch over 6 feet at 2.5 years old. Believe it or not she has eaten a 1 pound or slightly under rabbit. I'm still debating on placing her for a true locality Brisbane coastal from Nick Mutton.

It may or may not happen though. My daughter started crying when I brought it up. 

I agree that carpets are a little tougher to tell when a shed is coming on. I can spot it weeks out with the royal and boa constrictor.

----------


## GhostRonin1224

I wanted to let you know that I have been very impressed with your posts. It's been one of the main contributors of me getting my striped bredlis python. Just thought I'd show him off. Thank you again for keeping the hobby.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk

----------

_Firemaniv_ (01-02-2016),_Reinz_ (01-02-2016)

----------


## Reinz

He looks good GR!  

How old and what size is he?

----------


## GhostRonin1224

> He looks good GR!  
> 
> How old and what size is he?


Titan is about 8 feet, 4 years old I believe is what he said. I had a Jungle Jag before this. I also have a Kahl Albino Columbian Red Tail. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Titan is about 8 feet, 4 years old I believe is what he said. I had a Jungle Jag before this. I also have a Kahl Albino Columbian Red Tail. 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Awesome!  He looks like a healthy boy.

Boas rock too!

If you get a chance how about posting some pictures of your Boa over in the Boa or photo section?

----------


## Firemaniv

> I wanted to let you know that I have been very impressed with your posts. It's been one of the main contributors of me getting my striped bredlis python. Just thought I'd show him off. Thank you again for keeping the hobby.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Congratulations and he looks awesome.  I  have not checked yet to see if you have done so but you need a follow along thread for him.  
 If he has an good personality, you are really going to like having  a bredli. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## GhostRonin1224

How and where would I do that. He has an amazing personality very curious and calm. Thank you.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

From the main forum list,  select "other pythons" then  "morelia" . Then you need to select what you see to create a thread. Tapatalk for me has a blue icon  in the lower right part of my screen. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn refused food the other day and even hissed a few times when I tried to feed her. She shed this morning. I got her out to weigh her. She has broke 3000g! I let her run around the den and on her enclosure some. 


Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow, she's come a long way Fire. I'm getting a 5 month old male Bredli in a couple of weeks. I've heard they're a lot of fun to work with.

----------

Gio (02-27-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Wow, she's come a long way Fire. I'm getting a 5 month old male Bredli in a couple of weeks. I've heard they're a lot of fun to work with.


You getting one from Nick again?

I have been eyeing up Bredli myself and really like them.

----------


## DennisM

> Wow, she's come a long way Fire. I'm getting a 5 month old male Bredli in a couple of weeks. I've heard they're a lot of fun to work with.


oh yeah, EL-Ziggy getting hooked on the Morelia thing! they're still my favorites.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Gio- Yeah, my new guy was produced by Nick Mutton too. I'm obviously a big fan of his work  :Smile: . I finally ordered the Complete Carpet Python too. I guess some of my critters elders are in the book. It'll be nice to show them pictures of their family.   :Wink: 

@ Dennis- No doubt that Morelia is definitely the sweet spot for me. I'm afraid to think what things would have been like if I had started with them  :Smile: . They're so amazing to watch.

----------


## Firemaniv

The wife wanted to go the Aligator Farm today for mothers day. They have a female bredli.
They also have a baby diamond carpet.Their bredli is in the underwater viewing area for Maximo, the croc.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Those Bredli grow into some very impressive adults fire. My guy is about 125g so we've got a long way to go!

----------


## Firemaniv

My wife was like Evelyn is going to get that big? ...Evelyn is that big! Your will be there before you know it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------


## drshz

She looks lovely, my bredli had no issues switching to rats. He ate it the second i offered it. Hope it works out for you too.

----------


## Firemaniv

Wow it has been a while since I have been on. Evlyn is still a eating machine. She shed not to long ago and is just above 3700g's. I think that is around 7 pounds in English. 

I went to Daytona for the Breeders Expo. The wife almost got a Bp. She really liked a candino. I wish I would of had cash to just get it because she changed her mind. But that opened to door that I can get another snake so I am looking at anxethistic jags. I want a jungle but most seem to be coastals. With my luck if I got a coastal it would reach 12 feet and would be the last snake! Lol.

I found a website to print back grounds and replaced the sides of evelyn's tank from where the baby tore it off.


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (08-24-2016)

----------


## BigLou3

She looks awesome!! It's crazy to see how much she has grown. Good job  :Smile:  I like the sides of the enclosure also. I'm sure it looks hommie for her haha. I'm pretty sure my next Morelia will be a Bredli. The more I see them the more I love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

A 12 foot coastal is extremely rare. Your Bredli is only eclipsed in size by the coastals at the southern end of the range. Brisbane coastals are typically the biggest of the carpets. Bredli are certainly up there in size or can be. But they are average like most other carpets.

My coastal is 6.5 feet long and nowhere near the weight of your girl.

Jungles are very easy to find. Nick Mutton, Ed Lilley, Justin Julander and a host of other breeders have pure jungles.

However, Jungles and Coastals share the exact DNA according to the book _THE COMPLETE CARPET PYTHON_.

This is a 6.5 foot coastal that looks very jungle. She's my mutt. I'm sure there are endless combination possibilities in her makeup.

You, and practically everybody else would have no issues handling this snake. 


Remember the giants are very rare.

Your snake is absolutely gorgeous BTW and I've been tossing around the thought of a Bredli or a Brisbane Coastal for my next go.

----------


## Firemaniv

I am not as familiar with the Brisbane coastals and I am also bias, you need a Bredli!

It would still be my luck to get the "rare one". Bahhaaa 







p.s. Nick has 2 males......

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

> She looks awesome!! It's crazy to see how much she has grown. Good job  I like the sides of the enclosure also. I'm sure it looks hommie for her haha. I'm pretty sure my next Morelia will be a Bredli. The more I see them the more I love them. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw some adult bredli's at the Breeders expo and they were asking 4-600 for each, 1 male and 1 female. I don't remember the exact amount but I did a double take when I saw that and could not believe it.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> I am not as familiar with the Brisbane coastals and I am also bias, you need a Bredli!
> 
> It would still be my luck to get the "rare one". Bahhaaa 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh trust me,,, I'm tossing things around, but I'm actually looking for some size. If I can't get it in carpets, I'm already inquiring about scrubs. I would love a 9-11 foot carpet python. I was hoping my girl who is from a 10 foot mother would be close. She is a terrible eater and I think she's pretty topped out. 

There is a Bredli at our local reptile shop that is VERY interactive. He is almost cobra like in his movements.

I can see why you have a bias.

Why not grab another Bredli??

You scored big with your first!!

----------


## Firemaniv

> Oh trust me,,, I'm tossing things around, but I'm actually looking for some size. If I can't get it in carpets, I'm already inquiring about scrubs. I would love a 9-11 foot carpet python. I was hoping my girl who is from a 10 foot mother would be close. She is a terrible eater and I think she's pretty topped out. 
> 
> There is a Bredli at our local reptile shop that is VERY interactive. He is almost cobra like in his movements.
> 
> I can see why you have a bias.
> 
> Why not grab another Bredli??
> 
> You scored big with your first!!


You need an Olive Python!  I read that  they are gentle giants.  I would not mind and do want another bredli but I have a list of a few others that I would like to have before I get another of something that I already have since it is hard to persuade the wife to go along with "another snake". 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> You need an Olive Python!  I read that  they are gentle giants.  I would not mind and do want another bredli but I have a list of a few others that I would like to have before I get another of something that I already have since it is hard to persuade the wife to go along with "another snake". 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


I've looked into them too.

I really have a love for semi arboreal snake. Boa constrictors fed the proper way are great, carpets are even better and the scrubs even more-so. Olives don't have a prehensile tail although they can climb. I'm not interested in completely arboreal species, I find the mix of the two is what I fancy.

I never know what I'm going too see with my boa or carpet, yet even with perches, 99.9% of the time our royal is on the ground in her hide.

I'll take the first two any day!

So my list is Brisbane coastal,Suriname BC, a scrubby or an SD retic.

AND,,,, Bredli is probably #2 or 3 on that list. I love the carpets.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl is looking good Fire. She's grown a lot.

----------


## Firemaniv

> Your girl is looking good Fire. She's grown a lot.


Thanks,  I have been busy as usual and have slacked off on visiting the forum so I apologize,. How are things with yours? 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Wow she's huge now. Gorgeous, too.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

> Wow she's huge now. Gorgeous, too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Thank You 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Oxylepy

The epic endevour of you getting your snake home reminds me of my first 3 ball pythons.

The first one I went to the pet store during 30 degree weather to get. I got there, bought him and realized the bus had just passed and the next was an hour away. So I just walked home with him (30 minute walk) in my hoody pocket, under 2 other coats and with my shirt under my hoody pulled up so he was right against my skin. He was absolutely fine when I got home, surprisingly enough, and temped at 80 degrees (a little low, but he wasn't as bad as I worried he would be).

The other 2 I got the day after the biggest drinking session of my life. Then the girl I went to the show with left her leopard gecko and corn snake in their little plastic tubs they send you home with in a cabin, in the sun. They survived miraculously, but my own snakes I took out of the tubs, in their littlr bags, and kept them under my shirt for 4 hours because she wanted to spend some time with thos dude in the cabin, while I hung out next door in the ac and watched TV with his family. Snakes stayed warm and cozy the whole time between my hand and my stomach.

Since then I've never had similar troubles (ordering online, and going with my roommates to the shows to pick animals up and go straight home). But, yeah, I just had flashbacks of those times with your story.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Thanks,  I have been busy as usual and have slacked off on visiting the forum so I apologize,. How are things with yours? 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


Good to see you pop in Fire. I really appreciate the update on Evelyn. Your Bredli was one of the influences that persuaded me to get one. My male seems to growing slower than my coastal or jungles but he's doing well. He was 52g when he arrived on March 1st and weighed 315g today. We'll have to introduce him to Evelyn in a couple of years.  :Wink:

----------


## Firemaniv

Evelyn made it through her first Hurricane last week. We did not have power for about 27 hours but I thought it would be out longer. Evelyn could have cared less since she was in shed.
She finally shed sometime this past Mon/Tues night. I got her out to weigh her today and to spot clean her enclosure. She has reached the 4k club, 4062 grams! In English that is a whopping 8.9552 pounds!!! She will also get her. First colossial sized rat from perfect prey for dinner.


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (10-14-2016)

----------


## rock

Great thread, awesome pics.  Thank you!

----------


## Firemaniv

Thanks
I am back I college so that along with work  and family keeps me busy so it has been a minute since I have posted. Evelyn is about 4500g if not more now. She is still in the tank since I have not worked on her permanent home much. I built her the tall and short pitches and she took to them with no problems.


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-08-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-08-2017),_rock_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Evelyn is looking great as usual Fire. How much and how often do you feed her now, and how large is her tank? I'm trying to figure out how large of an enclosure my male will need in the future. Best wishes with your studies too sir.

----------


## Firemaniv

I am feeding her a rat every 1.5 -2 weeks.  I ordered rats from pefect prey and it works out that she gets 4 jumbo rats then a colossal sized rat. Both are BIG rats so it works out for 1 to2 week schedule.

She is currently in a 120 aquarium that is considered a tall style. For your male, i would say that you will need height if you male likes to perch and width since he should be 6-8 feet long. Then it will be up to were you have room for a decent sized enclosure and your budget. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------

_rock_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Gio

She looks fantastic!

----------


## rock

I am getting a male Bredli this week.  Your pics and info give me a lot to look forward to.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-09-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> I am feeding her a rat every 1.5 -2 weeks.  I ordered rats from pefect prey and it works out that she gets 4 jumbo rats then a colossal sized rat. Both are BIG rats so it works out for 1 to2 week schedule.
> 
> She is currently in a 120 aquarium that is considered a tall style. For your male, i would say that you will need height if you male likes to perch and width since he should be 6-8 feet long. Then it will be up to were you have room for a decent sized enclosure and your budget. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm trying to decide if I should go with a 4x2 or 6x2 enclosure. I've talked to a few other keepers and breeders and they've said a 4x2 should be fine.

----------


## BigLou3

We have 4x2's for our carpets Ziggy and I'm regretting not getting 4x3's to be honest. They are no where near full grown but when they hang and eat sometimes they are against the ground. I think that in order to promote better muscle tone I should have gone taller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## Firemaniv

Rock, congrats on the bredli and thanks for the complement on the thread. Bredli's are awesome.

Thanks Gio

Biglou,  thanks for the help on cage size. I thin capets need room and bredli's need alittle more.

El, don't go too crazy but i would suggest the biggest you can afford or save up for that you have room for in your home. To me, any carpet is a show piece but a bredli is a center piece, if that makes sense and i dont even have a regular carpet.

I am trying to negotiate (wife) to get a carpet though.......lol

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## rock

Quick question, am I the only one that can't see your pictures on the first 9 pages?

----------


## Firemaniv

> Quick question, am I the only one that can't see your pictures on the first 9 pages?


They are showing up for me. I did not check all 9 pages but the ones i did are loading the pictures.
Check your settings to see if that may be causing the issue. I have no clue.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## rock

Thank you, glad they are up.  I will check it out.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Quick question, am I the only one that can't see your pictures on the first 9 pages?


You're not the only one Rock. I cant see the photos either. Says 404- image not found.

----------


## rock

> You're not the only one Rock. I cant see the photos either. Says 404- image not found.


Uggh, not good.  Seriously affecting my ability to educate myself here.

----------


## Firemaniv

I see the pictures when using the taptalk app. I logged in today by going through the website and I see the 404 not found for the pictures. I do not know why that is happening. I suspect the album that the pictures has changed because most were inserted into the posts with taptalk.

----------

_rock_ (03-16-2017)

----------


## Firemaniv

I needed to clean miss prhiss's enclosure and I ended up seeing how long she is. I marked out a 10' string to use. I measured her 3 times with the string and had her lay by a tape measure to get an idea. It also somewhat confirmed the string. She is a pain  to measure but she is now close to 8' long. I would say she is between 7.5 to 8'. She is now 10+ pounds as well. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-07-2017),_Reinz_ (05-08-2017),_rock_ (05-08-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Evenlyn looks fantastic FM!  A good sized girl too.  :Smile:

----------


## dboeren

Awesome snake, I only wish I could see the pics from the earlier posts so I could see how she grew up and how her colors have changed over time.

----------


## Gio

She looks superb!

----------

